# hips & shoulders?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Pictures? Some GR puppies go through the awkward funny looking stage. 

Lucky had really long legs and big feet. He could not make sharp turns without tripping over his own feet. He grew into both though but was a big boy 120 pounds. His head was hip height. I'm 5'3".


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy!! Not sure about your question about his hips. Does he walk or run funny? Hopefully it is a growing thing and not a problem. What ever the case....he will love you 10x over for rescuing him and giving him a loving home. What is his name? Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## mikeweinberg (Sep 28, 2011)

His name is Cody. He is such a cuddly sweetheart. We only got him yesterday, so my 2 days has mostly been spent running back and forth to PetCo, so haven't had the chance to take and upload pics yet. Thanks for the info re: his hips. It doesn't seem to be inhibiting his running or walking, but he doesn't strike the regal-looking "high shoulders, broad chest, low back-end" that I see in pictures.  Maybe I'm too idealistic. In any case, I hope he'll fill out and even up as he grows to full size. Does he seem small weight-wise? (47 lbs at 7 months old?) Thanks all.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

As far as Cody's weight is concerned it depends on his build. You do not want to see ribs...this would be underweight. My 9 mo old female only weighs 45 lbs. She is a very small build. Her back is only at my knee. I think she is going to be my smallest golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've seen several gawking, gangly puppies in that age range that look like their hips are higher than their shoulders. They usually grow out of it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is an awkward age, and a stage affectionately known as "butt high". He'll catch up to himself, but not until you also go thru the "Please doG don't let him get zits" phase, as well.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mikeweinberg said:


> Hi,
> I just adopted a 7 month old Golden Retriever yesterday from a local shelter. He seems quite healthy, although I think slightly under-weight for his age (he's about 47 lbs). One thing I've noticed, is his hips are higher than his shoulders by about 2-3 inches. Is this just because he's still growing, or is it something to be worried about. Shelter thought he was a pure-bred GR, but not so sure.


He he! Two of my dogs went through this stage. I honestly thought there was something wrong with them for a few weeks. I've since learned that it's quite common. 7 months is probably the height of disproportionate growing. Some dogs have ears that are waaayyyy too long for their heads, some get high in the back, some can't get a proper trot going. While I'd never ignore the signs of growth problems (limping, for example), even during this stage, I also wouldn't worry overmuch.

It's very hard to say what his build should be without knowing his breed. Rather than trying to judge by your eye, put your hands on him. Regardless of breed, the ribs should be easy to feel with light pressure a few inches from the backbone. If they're easy to feel very close to the backbone, with little or no pressure, he might be underweight. If you can't easily feel them, then the dog is probably overweight. Halfway down the ribcage, ribs should be very easy to feel. If they jut out dramatically, the dog may be underweight, but you should be able to easily feel them, and depending on coat and how the dog is stretched out, they may even be visible. That's a good thing, not a sign of being underweight.

You can also feel the top of his hips. There should be a moderate fat pad sitting on top of the back, between the hips. Even lean dogs have a little fat right there. An overweight dog will have a significant fat pad, and the hips will be harder to articulate with your hands. A lean dog's hips are easy to find, but you'll find fat on top of the back. An underweight dog will have little or no fat there.

Hope that helps! Good luck with your pup, and let's see some pictures!


----------

